# Fischbesatz am Nidda-Stausee



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

recht und schön, aber 100 Kilo Karpfenbesatz von dreijährigen Fischen, das sind ja mal gerade rund 65 Stück. Ist da kein Fehler drin?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber 100 Kilo Karpfenbesatz von dreijährigen Fischen,


Auf die Fläche bezogen vielleicht ca. ein  K3 pro Hektar.

So eine überschaubare Menge würde ich mir für  einige Gewässer in unserer Gegend auch wünschen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Auf die Fläche bezogen vielleicht ca. ein  K3 pro Hektar.
> 
> So eine überschaubare Menge würde ich mir für  einige Gewässer in unserer Gegend auch wünschen.


Hallo,

aber wir sind beide in Franken und Frankenland ist Karpfenland.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Februar 2022)

Die Fische sollen sich doch selbst vermehren, wurden ja Laichhilfen eingebracht.


----------



## thanatos (28. Februar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Die Fische sollen sich doch selbst vermehren, wurden ja Laichhilfen eingebracht.


Was die Karpfen ja wahrscheinlich nicht tun werden - es ist ein künstliches Gewässer und welchen
Fischen es dort zusagt muß sich erst finden , egal was man besetzt wenn es nicht passt werden keine Nachkommen 
erzeugt . Eine Vielfalt verschiedener Arten macht da Sinn und dann erst mal abwarten .


----------



## Mikesch (28. Februar 2022)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Die Fische sollen sich doch selbst vermehren, ...


Was man in den vergangenen 50 Jahren hätte feststellen können.


Allround-Angler schrieb:


> ..., wurden ja Laichhilfen eingebracht.


Nur warum wurden Fische zu Pyramiden gestapelt?


----------



## jkc (1. März 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> ...
> Nur warum wurden Fische zu Pyramiden gestapelt?


True story, was ist eine Fischpyramide?


----------



## Lil Torres (1. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> True story, was ist eine Fischpyramide?


musste es auch googlen, bin nur auf 'ne menge tischpyramiden gestoßen... 

mit und ohne teelichter...


----------



## DenizJP (1. März 2022)

das scheinbar ne Fischpyramide...


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2022)

Hallo,

damit sind wohl diese Gebilde gemeint, die Fischen als Laichhilfe und Zuflucht vor Fressfeinden dienen sollen. Natürlich erst, wenn sie bei höherem Wasserstand überflutet sind.

Fischpyramide

Fischpyramide_2


----------



## jkc (1. März 2022)

Ah, das macht Sinn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2022)

Also wenn die Besatzzahlen so stimmen ist es eher ein Argument, nicht zum Angeln an diesen Stausee zu fahren. Karpfen pflanzen sich natürlich im Stausee nicht fort und der Stausee ist 65ha groß. Also, wie schon von jemandem geschrieben, ca. 1 Karpfen pro ha.  Voll der Witz ...


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. März 2022)

Das ist ja ein bissel so wie wenn man eine Salami in den Flur wirft.

Halte den Besatz für ein Gewässer dieser Größe, mit dem deutlich gestiegenen Angeldruck für recht überschaubar.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Also wenn die Besatzzahlen so stimmen ist es eher ein Argument, nicht zum Angeln an diesen Stausee zu fahren.


Also auf mich träfe genau das Gegenteil zu.

Ich mag Gewässer, die gar nicht oder nur ganz spärlich mit Satzkarpfen beglückt werden.

Aber wie Lajos schon anmerkte, gilt man mit dieser Einstellung in MFr wahrscheinlich etwas aus der Art geschlagen.  Da wünschen sich  viele vermutlich eher einen  Zentner pro Hektar oder noch mehr.

Vielleicht ticken die Hessen da anders?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also auf mich träfe genau das Gegenteil zu.
> 
> ...



Am Ende geht es um den Plan und den erkenne ich nicht. Der Besatz dieser homöopathischen Menge K3 ist weder für die Kochtopf-Fraktion attraktiv noch für die C&R-Angler (K3). Fortpflanzen tun sie sich auch nicht. Was will man also erreichen? Waren die gerade irgendwo über und man konnte sie günstig mitnehmen oder was will man mit 100kg K3 im Stausee? Wenn die schreiben, dass das Interesse an Erlaubnisscheinen zunahm, gehe ich davon aus, die 100kg Karpfen liegen weit unter der Entnahmemenge. Und wenn man die Biomasse senken wollte, würde man ja nicht mit Besatz Werbung machen. Plan?


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Am Ende geht es um den Plan und den erkenne ich nicht.


Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Lieber die Karpfen ganz weglassen und nur Schleien setzen, die haben ja wenigstens ne gewisse Perspektive.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Waren die gerade irgendwo über und man konnte sie günstig mitnehmen


Könnte sein.  Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel K3 im Herbst schon in den Nidda-Stausee reingewandert sind.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn die schreiben, dass das Interesse an Erlaubnisscheinen zunahm, gehe ich davon aus, die 100kg Karpfen liegen weit unter der Entnahmemenge.


Wir haben hier im Seenland ja ein ähnliches Gewässer, das früher auch nur ganz sporadisch mit K3 besetzt wurde.

Der Angeldruck war mit knapp 1000 Besuchen pro Jahr für hiesige Verhältnisse eher mäßig und man konnte dort einigermaßen in Ruhe gezielt auf Schleien angeln.

Mittlerweile werden dort pro Jahr bis zu 3 Tonnen Karpfen besetzt, die Anzahl der Besuche hat sich fast verfünffacht. Es wurden allerdings nur 1.5 Tonnen wieder rausgefangen.  Diese Menge wurde dann im Folgejahr nachbesetzt.  Da scheint schon eher ein Plan dahinter zu stecken.  Allerdings einer, der mir nicht so zusagt.

Mich zieht es dort aus weiter oben genannten Gründen längst nicht mehr hin.


----------



## thanatos (1. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das scheinbar ne Fischpyramide...


Blödsinn - das ist eindeutig ein Orgonenakkumulator , weiß doch heute jedes Kind


----------



## jkc (1. März 2022)

Joar, ich habe auch schon 300kg Karpfen auf 140ha Wasserfläche besetzt, 2x und seit dem 10 Jahre oder so gar nicht mehr, stehe auch grundsätzlich eher für extensive Bewirtschaftung.
Mir ist das so auch sympathischer als Put and Take oder zuschütten ganz ohne Entnahme.
K3 wachsen ja auch, nech; in einem mir bekannten Baggersee legen die teils bis zu über 2kg im Jahr zu, also die herausragenden ihres Jahrgangs, die langsamen aber immernoch über 1kg/a.
Bei der weit verbreiteten fehlenden Entnahme beim Karpfen kann das m.M. nach schon auch reichen um Verluste aufzufüllen.
Davon ab ist Stausee auch nicht gleich Stausee, ich kenne mehrere große in denen Karpfen seit über 10 Jahren regelmäßig erfolgreich reproduzieren, auch über die ersten Winter hinweg.

Grüße JK


----------



## Moringotho (1. März 2022)

sers,

das mit den pyramiden hat sich ja schon aufgeklärt. das wird dort ja schon länger betrieben.

besatz in den mengen klingt erstmal net viel, aber vor der sperrung und ablassen des sees (wegen sanierung der staumauer)
hatte der see einen guten bestand an, auch  grossen, karpfen, zandern, hechten, barschen und weissfischen. wie es derzeit ausschaut weiss ich leider nicht da ich noch nicht wieder dort war. 
 würde ja gern aber die weiten wege dort gehen halt nicht.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Moringotho (1. März 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Was die Karpfen ja wahrscheinlich nicht tun werden - es ist ein künstliches Gewässer und welchen
> Fischen es dort zusagt muß sich erst finden , egal was man besetzt wenn es nicht passt werden keine Nachkommen
> erzeugt . Eine Vielfalt verschiedener Arten macht da Sinn und dann erst mal abwarten .


 und ja es ist ein künstliches gewässer.
aber auch nicht grade erst seit kurzem (baujahr 1968-70).


----------



## thanatos (2. März 2022)

Moringotho schrieb:


> aber auch nicht grade erst seit kurzem (baujahr 1968-70).


dann sollte man wissen welche Fischart sich dort am besten hält und vermehrt . Fische die dort nur zur 
Artenbereicherung für uns Angler besetzt werden können mitunter mehr schaden als nutzen .
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von einem ca 30 Ha großem Natursee , : Mein Lieblingsköderfisch -der 
Giebel wird von mir seit über 40 Jahren in kleinen Stückzahlen eingebracht - ab und zu wird mal ein großer
gefangen - Vermehrung null - im Gegensatz zu meinem Goldfischteich .
Rapfenbesatz - schön aber kein Schaden und keine Vermehrung 
Kommerzieller Besatz zu DDR -Zeiten -Aal hat die Gründlinge ausgerottet 
Karpfen - Nahrungskonkurrent der Bleie - die Bleie sind in einem Winter in der Überzahl verhungert 
waren eh m.E. verbuttet da sie kaum mehr als 250 g auf die Waage brachten - die wenigen
die es überlebt haben bringen es (eigner Fang ) auf 7 Pfund - 
es war mal ein top Zandergewässer aber Dank unserer jungen Generation mit ihrem 
Karpfentick sind diese fast verschwunden . ( Futterplätze auf den Zanderlaichregionen )
Ja und da ist die Besatzzwickmühle - was wollen wir ? einerseits eine gut funktionierende 
Natur oder angeln mit Erfolgsgarantie .
bei einem künstlichem Gewässer ist die Entscheidung ja einfacher in der Natur sollte 
man besser die Natur lassen - denn keiner kann es besser.


----------



## fishhawk (2. März 2022)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> in der Natur sollte
> man besser die Natur lassen - denn keiner kann es besser.


Leider herrschen an vielen Gewässern keine "natürlichen " Bedingungen mehr , was bei so einigen Fischarten die natürliche Reproduktion erschwert oder verhindert.  Da bleibt dann nur Besatz zur Stützung der Bestände übrig.



thanatos schrieb:


> Fische die dort nur zur
> Artenbereicherung für uns Angler besetzt werden können mitunter mehr schaden als nutzen .


Das ist leider so.   Da gehört der Karpfen in einigen Gewässern leider auch dazu.

Wenn in einem künstlichen angelegten, ablassbaren Fischteich jedes Jahr auf Teufel komm raus K3 besetzt werden, sehe ich das nicht kritisch.
In naturnahen Gewässern liegt der Fall dann schon wieder anders.


----------

